# Taking Zyrtec while pregnant?



## Sct133

Hi ladies! I'm looking for some advice. I just got my BFP today and will be making an appt with my doctor soon. Until then, I have a question regarding Allergy meds. I have read all different yes or nos. Is it okay to take zrytec while pregnant? I have really bad allergies and take it every day. Any feedback for me before I speak with my doctor?


----------



## MgreenM

my obgyn said it was okay.


----------



## Sct133

MgreenM said:


> my obgyn said it was okay.

Thanks MgreenM, that's a relief!!!


----------



## KylasBaby

Only safe allergy med I'm aware of is Claritin. I take Allegra so I had to stop taking that. A few sites online say only Claritin.


----------



## Sct133

Thank you! I'm going to check with my obgyn, I don't mind making the switch! ;)


----------



## KylasBaby

You're lucky if that would work for you. My allergies are so bad Zyrtec and Claritin don't touch them. I got allergy shots for 10+ years and they're still pretty bad. I'm just gonna be stuffy the next 8 months ;)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I have really bad allergies as well, and I had to stop taking my Zyrtec just because I haven't been to the doctor yet. It's absolutely terrible, but I would rather suffer for a couple weeks than do anything that could harm anything! 

Let us know what your doctor says!


----------



## Sct133

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> I have really bad allergies as well, and I had to stop taking my Zyrtec just because I haven't been to the doctor yet. It's absolutely terrible, but I would rather suffer for a couple weeks than do anything that could harm anything!
> 
> Let us know what your doctor says!

I agree. I will keep you posted on what my doctor says. It seems to be different for everyone.

Thanks ladies!


----------



## MgreenM

I think there are a lot of different views on medications during pregnancy and the severity of your symptoms without the medication makes a difference. I agree, the best thing to do is to ask YOUR doctor. For me, I only take allergy meds as needed, so that is probably why they said any antihistamine would be ok.


----------



## Sct133

MgreenM said:


> I think there are a lot of different views on medications during pregnancy and the severity of your symptoms without the medication makes a difference. I agree, the best thing to do is to ask YOUR doctor. For me, I only take allergy meds as needed, so that is probably why they said any antihistamine would be ok.

Yeah I take it every day, I can already feel my skin itching and there a few hives and red spots. Haven't taken it since Saturday, before I got my BFP. Nose and eyes are bothering me but it's not so bad, it'll get worse though so I'm not sure, everyone says something different!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I take 40mg of cetirizine (the generic form of zyrtec) per day. Yep, 4x the licensed dose. This has been okayed by my rheumatologist and obstetrician. If I didn't take it, I'd be one giant bruised hive, and I'd probably scratch all my skin off. I was also taking ranitidine and plaquenil to help control the hives, but I've stopped these.

I think it probably depends on what exactly you're taking it for. My docs said they'd like to see me manage without, but I have cut out everything else and I really can't manage without the cetirizine, so they are okay with me continuing with it.

Anyway, my point is, if my docs are ok with me taking 4x the recommended dose while pregnant, it's not likely to be dangerous.


----------



## Sct133

Mrs Eleflump said:


> I take 40mg of cetirizine (the generic form of zyrtec) per day. Yep, 4x the licensed dose. This has been okayed by my rheumatologist and obstetrician. If I didn't take it, I'd be one giant bruised hive, and I'd probably scratch all my skin off. I was also taking ranitidine and plaquenil to help control the hives, but I've stopped these.
> 
> I think it probably depends on what exactly you're taking it for. My docs said they'd like to see me manage without, but I have cut out everything else and I really can't manage without the cetirizine, so they are okay with me continuing with it.
> 
> Anyway, my point is, if my docs are ok with me taking 4x the recommended dose while pregnant, it's not likely to be dangerous.

Wow thank you for the feedback and I'm glad you are able to take it!!


----------



## Sct133

I spoke with my doctor yesterday and he told me it would be safe to continue taking it right now. Phew! I'm trying to take it every 2 or 3 days though instead if every 24 hours.


----------



## TomMartin

You should ask your doctor. He will tell you exactly if you can take pills or how much pills you can take.


----------



## Perplexed

For some reason my skin allergies flare up in pregnancy (did both times) and I was told I was ok to take something but I can't remember the name. It really is best to ask your dr what would work best for you.

Edit: Glad you could still take your zyrtec!


----------

